# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  El embalse de Abegondo sigue en alerta por el vertido de gasoil

## sergi1907

Mar, 27/12/2011

La Voz de Galicia
Augas de Galicia mantendrá la situación de emergencia en el embalse de Beche, en el municipio coruñés de Abegondo, al menos hasta el próximo jueves. Todavía quedan algunos puntos de contaminación por el vertido de gasoil que se produjo el pasado viernes cuando un camión cisterna que transportaba 30.000 litros de este combustible por la AP-9 volcó y derramó unos 5.000 litros en el río Ronfrío, que desemboca en el embalse que abastece a este municipio y se comunica, a su vez, con el de Cecebre, que da servicio a A Coruña y a buena parte de su área metropolitana. 

 Aunque en un primer momento parecía que el producto contaminante no iba a llegar a la presa, la lluvia contribuyó a arrastrar el gasoil a la cola del embalse. Técnicos de la división del servicio de emergencias y operaciones del grupo Gestán, que se encargó de las labores de limpieza, calculan que a la línea de agua llegó el 50 % del combustible derramado. Ayer, sin embargo, tras la aspiración del hidrocarburo (por este procedimiento se succionaron 25.000 litros de agua contaminada) y la retirada de las esponjas absorbentes, solo quedaba en el embalse el 1 %. «Pequeñas irisaciones disipadas en el agua», precisaron. Desde Augas de Galicia confi rmaron que los trabajos de limpieza fi nalizaron ayer por la tarde, pero que, ante la previsión de que sigan llegando más aportes de gasoil por las impregnaciones en las riberas del regato y las propias labores de limpieza, las cinco barreras anticontaminación y el servicio de aspiración del combustible se mantendrán hasta que los resultados de los análisis «confi rmen que a situación queda normalizada». 

 Responsabilidades jurídicas 

 Tanto los responsables de Augas de Galicia como el alcalde de Abegondo, José Antonio Santiso (PP), insistieron ayer en que la calidad del agua es apta para el consumo y que «no existe riesgo para la salud», ya que la captación se hace a nueve metros de profundidad y el gasoil queda suspendido sobre la lámina de agua. Por otro lado, el regidor confi rmó que técnicos municipales están analizando si el vertido llegó a una traída de agua particular que da servicio a tres viviendas situadas en el entorno de Beche. También aseguró que ante el desinterés de Audasa (concesionaria de la gestión de la AP-9) y de CLH (empresa que transportaba el combustible), los servicios jurídicos del Ayuntamiento exigirán responsabilidades por el daño ecológico ocasionado «así como el pago de los gastos causados».

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/102203

----------


## perdiguera

> Mar, 27/12/2011
> 
> ......  También aseguró que ante el desinterés de Audasa (concesionaria de la gestión de la AP-9) y de CLH (empresa que transportaba el combustible), los servicios jurídicos del Ayuntamiento exigirán responsabilidades por el daño ecológico ocasionado «así como el pago de los gastos causados».
> 
> http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/102203


Creo que se equivocan ya que tanto Audasa como CLH no son responsables del vertido. Salvo que la primera tuviese la autopista en un modo lamentable de conservación o la segunda un camión fuera de normas. Cosa que no creo en ninguno de los supuestos.
Más vale que vayan contra la aseguradora del camión, llegarán antes y tendrán derecho a las indemnizaciones que pudiesen corresponderles.

----------

